# Newbies to IVF



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey all
I'm 36, DP is 31. Just starting on the path of IVF - I'm having the treatment.
We are not CP'd but been together 6 years.
Having treatment at Hull and having AFC scan tomorrow.
Very nervous but hopefully in the end be all worth it.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, good luck with your scan tomorrow - is AFC the baseline scan? It's my first cycle too so I'm not familiar with all of the acronyms.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Tbh not sure what a baseline scan is!!
All these different terms and acronyms - it's all quite confusing.
AFC is antral follicle count - it's where they do an internal scan of ovaries to and count the follicles.
Had my Amh count back at 11.3 - advised is ok but after reading stuff online and on FF slightly concerned its on the low side.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Baseline is the one to check if you've downregulated, so you're ready to start stimming. Hope your scan goes well today, I'm having one too (to check progress on stimms)


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*bk2013*, just wanted to say best of luck and I hope today goes well. Think we'll be going down the ivf route now, we've got an appt with the consultant this morning. Xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

AndLou said:


> *bk2013*, just wanted to say best of luck and I hope today goes well. Think we'll be going down the ivf route now, we've got an appt with the consultant this morning. Xx


AndLou - how did consultant appt go?

Our scan went fine, bit of discomfort when looking at left ovary then this afternoon had bad AF type cramps but nothing a bit of tennis didn't sort out!

Onto counselling session in morning and clinic group session on Thursday.


----------

